# J.J. Abram's Alcatraz: First network pickup of the fall 2011 season?



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

It's not an official announcement from Fox, but according to someone involved in the production, J.J. Abram's mystery show Alcatraz has been greenlight for 12 episodes:



> At this point, news of J.J. Abrams having a television series greenlit is similar to news about rain being wet. Nevertheless, we're obliged to let our readers know that Fox has ordered 12 episodes of Abrams' latest creepy island series, Alcatraz. News of the episode order comes courtesy of Dan Wright at Metro Van Films who also confirmed the show's upcoming Vancouver shoot, tweeting:
> 
> JJ Abrams' "Alcatraz" greenlit for 12 episodes. Filming in Vancouver next month. #yvrshoots
> 
> For those unfamiliar with the series, Alcatraz stars Sarah Jones, Sam Neill, Jorge Garcia, Jason Butler Harner, and Jonny Coyne Head, and follows FBI agents and a female police officer as they track down a group of missing prisoners who disappeared thirty years prior. The pilot script was penned by Elizabeth Sarnoff who also serves as showrunner on the series while sharing executive producing credit with Abrams.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

I'm interested in watching (especially since it's local) but can they REALLY stretch this out for multiple seasons?


----------



## danplaysbass (Jul 19, 2004)

Why does everything have to be stretched to multiple seasons? Tell your story and be done with it.

That said, I will watch anything with JJ Abrams in the credits...


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

danplaysbass said:


> Why does everything have to be stretched to multiple seasons? Tell your story and be done with it.
> 
> That said, I will watch anything with JJ Abrams in the credits...


Didn't his last show SUCK? And look like pure SUCK?


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

I'd like to see a show about Alcatraz while it was operational.


----------



## tiassa (Jul 2, 2008)

NatasNJ said:


> Didn't his last show SUCK? And look like pure SUCK?


Do your mean "Undercovers"? I wouldn't say it sucked, a little on the cutesy side perhaps but fun fluff, and it certainally didn't look like pure suck (at least when the cameras were on the on the 2 lead characters!)


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I would like to see this as a one season mini-series. You could count down as each prisoner is captured. (like those closed room murder mysteries where you have a limited number of people and they get killed one by one.)


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

spikedavis said:


> I'm interested in watching (especially since it's local) but can they REALLY stretch this out for multiple seasons?


I had the same thoughts about Lost.....and even Alias.


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

aadam101 said:


> I had the same thoughts about Lost.....and even Alias.


Yes and they should have been much shorter..............


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Lost was sort of a let down. If it had been shorter, even sort of a 22 or 44 episode series, it would not have been such a let down.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

jschuur said:


> For those unfamiliar with the series, Alcatraz stars Sarah Jones, Sam Neill, *Jorge Garcia*, Jason Butler Harner, and Jonny Coyne Head, and follows *FBI agents* and a female police officer as they track down a group of missing prisoners who disappeared thirty years prior.


He's too young to play someone missing for thirty years. And there is NO WAY he is an FBI agent. So what is Hurley playing?


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

astrohip said:


> He's too young to play someone missing for thirty years. And there is NO WAY he is an FBI agent. So what is Hurley playing?


Maybe hes the psychic consultant.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

astrohip said:


> He's too young to play someone missing for thirty years. And there is NO WAY he is an FBI agent. So what is Hurley playing?


I don't think they necessarily disappeared naturally land lived through the past 30 years.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Family said:


> Yes and they should have been much shorter..............


I don't disagree. Both shows underwent total makeovers from time to time. Alias did it whenever it was convenient and Lost basically changed the format a couple seasons in and then every season until the end.

The same can happen with this show.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

jschuur said:


> I don't think they necessarily disappeared naturally and lived through the past 30 years.


Yes, I just assumed that they now reappear exactly as they were when they vanished. It never occurred to me that JJ would make a show about the manhunt for a group of senior citizens.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

astrohip said:


> He's too young to play someone missing for thirty years. And there is NO WAY he is an FBI agent. So what is Hurley playing?





jschuur said:


> I don't think they necessarily disappeared naturally land lived through the past 30 years.





Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yes, I just assumed that they now reappear exactly as they were when they vanished. It never occurred to me that JJ would make a show about the manhunt for a group of senior citizens.


From The Futon Critic:
drama about a group of missing alcatraz prisoners and guards who reappear in the present day and the efforts of a team of FBI agents to track them down and unravel the mystery behind their disappearance 30 years prior.

Jorge's character is a Dr. so maybe he's a FBI consultant?


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yes, I just assumed that they now reappear exactly as they were when they vanished. It never occurred to me that JJ would make a show about the manhunt for a group of senior citizens.


Anything is possible in Purgatory


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

jschuur said:


> Anything is possible in Purgatory


THEY'RE NOT IN PURG...

Crap. Never mind.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

sieglinde said:


> I would like to see this as a one season mini-series. You could count down as each prisoner is captured. (like those closed room murder mysteries where you have a limited number of people and they get killed one by one.)


Prison Break is a great example of this. Season 1 was great. But then it kept going. And each following season was more awful than the last.


----------



## danplaysbass (Jul 19, 2004)

NatasNJ said:


> Didn't his last show SUCK? And look like pure SUCK?


The concept was good, execution bad. Can't blame the producer for the directors bad job.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

I'll watch because of Sarah Jones


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

The show is premiering 1/16 on FOX. So hoping it doesn't suck. (I'm almost afraid to look forward to it.)

Trailer is up.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_jAlFqvASU[/media]


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm still watching J. J. Abrams's current series "Person Of Interest" but hopefully Alcatraz is better.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Allanon said:


> I'm still watching J. J. Abrams's current series "Person Of Interest" but hopefully Alcatraz is better.


I lost interest (yeah, pun intended) in POI fairly quickly, and his last series about the spies was pretty bad too. Alcatraz looks so much better though, so I'm definitely in at least for the Pilot and one or two episodes after that.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

How involved is Abrams at this point? Is he just a nice name EP to have or was this his concept he writes it and directs episodes. I think the days of JJ being in TV day to day are done isn't he more focused on Bad Robot and making the next Star Trek?


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

What's he done that's been good?


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I will give it a shot. I saw a trailor for it on TV, I believe. Yes, the prisoners disappear, not escape and they reappear in the present. Sounds creepy and open to a lot of stories since each prisoner would have a different story.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

uncdrew said:


> What's he done that's been good?


Felicity, Alias, Lost, Fringe


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Felicity, Alias, Lost, Fringe


Star Trek


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Oh that little show. ST:TOS or the other ones?


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Is Fringe the one that has the kid from Dawson's Creek on it? I watched two early episodes and didn't like it. Perhaps I just caught the wrong two. Hmm...


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Did he do Firefly? I get those two guys confused.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

uncdrew said:


> Did he do Firefly? I get those two guys confused.


Joss Whedon did Firefly (and Buffy, Angel and a few others). I think you're a bigger fan of Whedon than you are of Abrams.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I'm intrigued and will watch for this. My only trepidation is that it's on a network-type channel. For two reasons I prefer the 'cable' or 'movie' channels - 1) less censorship; and 2) multiple airings of each episode, because I have old single-tuner Tivos.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

sieglinde said:


> Oh that little show. ST:TOS or the other ones?


Just the most recent movie.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

I hope he's not actually directing. His love of lens flares and my eyes do not get along.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

uncdrew said:


> Is Fringe the one that has the kid from Dawson's Creek on it? I watched two early episodes and didn't like it. Perhaps I just caught the wrong two. Hmm...


you should give Fringe a second chance.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I watched about five episodes of Fringe before I gave up.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

sieglinde said:


> I watched about five episodes of Fringe before I gave up.


It has become quite possibly the best show on television. Certainly one of the best.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

sieglinde said:


> Lost was sort of a let down. If it had been shorter, even sort of a 22 or 44 episode series, it would not have been such a let down.


It wasn't the length it was that the introduction of Jacob and the persona of his smokey brother had nothing to do with the 5 prior years. Combine that with the LA Limbo schtick and you have an epic disaster.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

philw1776 said:


> It wasn't the length it was that the introduction of Jacob and the persona of his smokey brother had nothing to do with the 5 prior years. Combine that with the LA Limbo schtick and you have an epic disaster.


Plus the fact that in the middle years they came up with some _really _interesting (to me, anyway) storylines that ended up not having much to do with anything.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

philw1776 said:


> It wasn't the length it was that the introduction of Jacob and the persona of his smokey brother had nothing to do with the 5 prior years. Combine that with the LA Limbo schtick and you have an epic disaster.


This. Mucho this. <sigh> I didn't even hate the show after all that, it just wasn't the same show. All the promises made by JJ in the first season seemed to go right out the window. I'm still bitter about how fast the series went downhill. Season 1, IMO, is one of the best seasons of television. Right up there with Breaking Bad and you all know that's high praise from me.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Plus the fact that in the middle years they came up with some _really _interesting (to me, anyway) storylines that ended up not having much to do with anything.


Well said. That was frustrating. We'd spent all that time on issues that were blown off by the finale. Too bad because even with its ups and downs the series was so well done. Great character development and evolution. A series where you waited in anticipation for the next week's telecast.

I'm not talking about resolving every issue and island mystery as some expected, just not completely abandoning threads that we'd invested our time and interest, for what, to introduce two major new threads out of the blue in the final Jan-May.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I think the biggest source of disappointment for me was their statements that they knew from the beginning how the show was going to end. I assumed (and I guess that's my fault) that they meant a hell of a lot more than what the final shot would look like! Not anywhere as bad as "They Have A Plan," but in the same category.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I think the biggest source of disappointment for me was their statements that they knew from the beginning how the show was going to end. I assumed (and I guess that's my fault) that they meant a hell of a lot more than what the final shot would look like! Not anywhere as bad as "They Have A Plan," but in the same category.


Agreed.

I really felt all along that they put a ton of thought and effort into the first season and then when asked to extend it got a bit stumped.

Although the episode where they introduced the hatch was awesome. :up:


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Plus the fact that in the middle years they came up with some _really _interesting (to me, anyway) storylines that ended up not having much to do with anything.





philw1776 said:


> Well said. That was frustrating. We'd spent all that time on issues that were blown off by the finale. Too bad because even with its ups and downs the series was so well done. Great character development and evolution. A series where you waited in anticipation for the next week's telecast.
> 
> I'm not talking about resolving every issue and island mystery as some expected, just not completely abandoning threads that we'd invested our time and interest, for what, to introduce two major new threads out of the blue in the final Jan-May.





Rob Helmerichs said:


> I think the biggest source of disappointment for me was their statements that they knew from the beginning how the show was going to end. I assumed (and I guess that's my fault) that they meant a hell of a lot more than what the final shot would look like! Not anywhere as bad as "They Have A Plan," but in the same category.


I'm not sure if you're talking about _Lost_ or _Alias_.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

busyba said:


> I'm not sure if you're talking about _Lost_ or _Alias_.


I never had any sense that Alias was working towards some carefully-planned end-game...


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I never had any sense that Alias was working towards some carefully-planned end-game...


I did in the first season. I spent the rest of the seasons, all the way to the finale, thinking that maybe they would get back on track.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

busyba said:


> I did in the first season. I spent the rest of the seasons, all the way to the finale, thinking that maybe they would get back on track.


What ever you do then, if you appreciate shows with a sense of forethought, do NOT watch the 21st century "Battlestar Galactica". Prolog and 1st season starts out with a great worldview, great cast and hot pace.

"And they have a plan"...NOT


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

After a lengthy tour of Alcatraz last fall while we visiting SF, I'm anxiously awaiting this simply out of curiosity....if it measures up, SP will stay.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

I will give it a shot. But I am not convinced Hurley can pull this off.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

philw1776 said:


> What ever you do then, if you appreciate shows with a sense of forethought, do NOT watch the 21st century "Battlestar Galactica". Prolog and 1st season starts out with a great worldview, great cast and hot pace.
> 
> "And they have a plan"...NOT


lol... yeah, thanks for the warning a few years too late. 

*sigh*... where have you gone JMS?


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I'll certainly give this a shot and I'll admit I haven't really done much research about what this show is about. The ads make it look like 300+ cons that were in Alcatraz come back to the present, but haven't aged, and then track them down one at a time.

I hope there's more to it than that (I'm sure there will be).


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

it does sound interesting if the story is planned and moves along at a fair pace. Plus, the girl is real cute


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

busyba said:


> I did in the first season. I spent the rest of the seasons, all the way to the finale, thinking that maybe they would get back on track.


I did in the first season. I spent the rest of the seasons, all the way to the finale looking at Jennifer Garner's ass.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Mr. Soze said:


> I spent the rest of the seasons, all the way to the finale looking at Jennifer Garner's ass.


Michael Vartan?


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

busyba said:


> I did in the first season. I spent the rest of the seasons, all the way to the finale, thinking that maybe they would get back on track.


In the pilot, they show this huge outline of the criminal orginazation and told Sydney that she would never be able to take out the whole thing in her lifetime, but they can work at chipping away at it. Then halfway through the third season, something happens and in one fell swoop, they took our the entire organization. That's when I gave up on the show. I suppose it was my Flying Snowman.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

busyba said:


> Michael Vartan?


Whatever happened to him anyway?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> Whatever happened to him anyway?


Alias wasn't renewed.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Finally appeared in my guide data today. SP set.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I'm planning on touring Alcatraz the day before this pilot airs so hopefully the show is good.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> Whatever happened to him anyway?


I was watching a movie called Columbiana and he was it it. I thought to my self, hey it's the guy from Alias, but I couldn't remember his name.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

I cancelled my Person Of Interest SP. I had high hopes for it and gave it a lot leeway since it had a J.J. Abrams and Christopher Nolan pedigree. But, plot holes galore, an unbelievable premise, and overall suckiness. I couldn't even bring myself to watch the last 3 episodes I had backlogged on my TiVo.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Mike Lang said:


> I'm planning on touring Alcatraz the day before this pilot airs so hopefully the show is good.


Go at night. It's cool.

and really f'ing cold!


----------



## markb (Jul 24, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> Go at night. It's cool.
> 
> and really f'ing cold!


I think you can get a tour of the hospital ward at night, too. It's not normally open during the day, as I understand.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Is it haunted?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Well, I was there last fall, so I think it may still be...


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

markb said:


> I think you can get a tour of the hospital ward at night, too. It's not normally open during the day, as I understand.


I don't recall this but I did manage to get in one of the separate tours that go down to the "dungeons" (reference from Murder in the First).... for anyone interested here are pics
(forgive the others that don't apply, they are all in that same album) 
http://s107.photobucket.com/albums/m310/dsera_photos/Alcatraz/
About IMG_1077.jpg is where we went down under the main floor to the dungeons.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Fleegle said:


> In the pilot, they show this huge outline of the criminal orginazation and told Sydney that she would never be able to take out the whole thing in her lifetime, but they can work at chipping away at it. Then halfway through the third season, something happens and in one fell swoop, they took our the entire organization. That's when I gave up on the show. I suppose it was my Flying Snowman.


Nitpick, but wasn't that halfway through the second season? IIRC, there was really only 1.5 good seasons before the post-Super Bowl episode when Sydney took down SD-6 and it was never the same after that.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Nitpick, but wasn't that halfway through the second season? IIRC, there was really only 1.5 good seasons before the post-Super Bowl episode when Sydney took down SD-6 and it was never the same after that.


That may very well be. I pretty much wrote off the whole thing at that point.


----------



## markb (Jul 24, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> I don't recall this but I did manage to get in one of the separate tours that go down to the "dungeons" (reference from Murder in the First).... for anyone interested here are pics
> (forgive the others that don't apply, they are all in that same album)
> http://s107.photobucket.com/albums/m310/dsera_photos/Alcatraz/
> About IMG_1077.jpg is where we went down under the main floor to the dungeons.


That's awesome. I knew that was down there, but I've never seen it.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

It's too bad Phil Hartman's gone - would have made a great cameo in this show:


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

I toured Alcatraz before the last Death March and did a geocache that had me all over the grounds. Looking forward to seeing how much they really film there. 

If you haven't been, it's worth the time.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

martinp13 said:


> ...If you haven't been, it's worth the time.


This...


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

They allow geocaching? Sometimes places are not considered public enough.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

sieglinde said:


> They allow geocaching? Sometimes places are not considered public enough.


I did a multi-location virtual (meaning no cache box, just a verification to the cache owner). The National Park Service has decreed that you can't have any traditional caches in parks because they destroy the environment (but you can have snowmobiles ). I had to go all over the island collecting bits of info to help me "escape". It's a very well-done virtual cache and a fun read. http://coord.info/GCF7A2


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

The show's in the Tivo guide data.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

mattack said:


> The show's in the Tivo guide data.


Has been now for several days now....


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

mattack said:


> The show's in the Tivo guide data.


thanks, I had forgotten that it wasn't there last time I checked.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

uncdrew said:


> What's he done that's been good?


I really liked Cloverfield.
Super 8, not so much.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> Has been now for several days now....


Yeah, I think when I wrote that I was thinking it premiered NEXT monday.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

mattack said:


> Yeah, I think when I wrote that I was thinking it premiered NEXT monday.


Another reason I love my TiVos....they'll always catch 'em...


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

So what did everyone think? I haven't watched it yet, so I thought perhaps we could use this thread for general "like or dislike" comments.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

There's a separate ep thread.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> There's a separate ep thread.


I'd like to hear general impressions as well and I don't dare go into that episode thread because I don't want to see spoilers. I just didn't have time to watch a 2-hour premiere last night.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

I forgot about it last night! Luckily, I SPd it a few days ago, so it's on my Tivo.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DancnDude said:


> I'd like to hear general impressions as well and I don't dare go into that episode thread because I don't want to see spoilers. I just didn't have time to watch a 2-hour premiere last night.


This.

General impressions here....i.e. like or dislike (spoilers tagged here)

Episode discussion in the other thread.

I read the first post in the other thread, and there was already a major spoiler....so I'm not going near there until I see it. And that might not be until the weekend


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

I liked it. I'm nervous about it being on FOX, however. FOX meddles with shows and scheduling, plus they tend to pull the plug too early (in my opinion).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Thom said:


> ...plus they tend to pull the plug too early (in my opinion).


???

Dollhouse, Sarah Connor, Fringe...in recent years, they've gone to absurd lengths to give shows chances way beyond what their performance has earned them. Are you still holding a grudge from what happened to Firefly almost a decade ago?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Thom said:


> I liked it. I'm nervous about it being on FOX, however. FOX meddles with shows and scheduling, plus they tend to pull the plug too early (in my opinion).


What Rob said. The network executives that were around for Firefly have long since been replaced. Kevin Reilly, current network president, is really smart and has done his best to keep this type of genre stuff on the air as long as possible, even when ratings don't really warrant it.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> ???
> 
> Dollhouse, Sarah Connor, Fringe...in recent years, they've gone to absurd lengths to give shows chances way beyond what their performance has earned them. Are you still holding a grudge from what happened to Firefly almost a decade ago?


Fox does indeed cancel good shows without giving them enough of a chance. I also am wary of getting too involved with shows that air on Fox. 
Shows I am still mad at Fox for cancelling too early:

Arrested Development
Undeclared
Profit
John Doe
Lonestar
Strange Luck
Drive


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

tiams said:


> Arrested Development (2006)
> Undeclared (2002)
> Profit (1996)
> John Doe (2003)
> ...


The only one of those that was recent (i.e., in the Reilly era) had ratings that were appalling even by Fox's recent standards. And as DevdogAZ and I pointed out, Fox has an astounding record recently of giving genre shows chances far beyond what they really deserve.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> ???
> 
> Dollhouse, Sarah Connor, Fringe...in recent years, they've gone to absurd lengths to give shows chances way beyond what their performance has earned them. Are you still holding a grudge from what happened to Firefly almost a decade ago?


Sigh. It still seems like yesterday...


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

DancnDude said:


> I'd like to hear general impressions as well and I don't dare go into that episode thread because I don't want to see spoilers. I just didn't have time to watch a 2-hour premiere last night.


It wasn't really a two hour premiere, rather a one-hour premiere and the second episode. I'm torn. It has potential but I'm at a point now where I can almost keep up with the shows that I do record and leery of adding another hour.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> ???
> 
> Dollhouse, Sarah Connor, Fringe...in recent years, they've gone to absurd lengths to give shows chances way beyond what their performance has earned them. Are you still holding a grudge from what happened to Firefly almost a decade ago?


The bad thing about Dollhouse is, it seemed to get better AFTER Fox announced its cancellation.  Otherwise, I agree.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

ronsch said:


> It wasn't really a two hour premiere, rather a one-hour premiere and the second episode.....


Yeah, and your TiVo will pick up Saturday night reruns of the standalone eps thinking they haven't aired yet (which, technically, they haven't)...


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Ratings were good. A lot better than Terra Nova and there wasn't a large dropoff later in the episodes. A good sign.

Now to find a 2 hour block to watch this


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I enjoyed it enough. 

It's got a good device w the flashbacks and current day stuff to tell a story each episode.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

allan said:


> The bad thing about Dollhouse is, it seemed to get better AFTER Fox announced its cancellation.  Otherwise, I agree.


The only reason that show was half decent was these two right here.










And I still cannot believe Enver isn't a huge star.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Dichen's coming to Being Human...next week, I think.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Dichen's coming to Being Human...next week, I think.


That's cool but I want to know why someone hasn't picked Enver up for his own star. He's so got the chops. And even though he's not super Hollywood good looking, he's very charming and talented as all get out! Argh.


----------



## Rainy Dave (Nov 11, 2001)

I liked it. I'll be keeping my season pass.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

ronsch said:


> It wasn't really a two hour premiere, rather a one-hour premiere and the second episode. I'm torn. It has potential but I'm at a point now where I can almost keep up with the shows that I do record and leery of adding another hour.


I'm in exactly the same boat. I decided to kill the SP and treat it like I did with Fringe and LOST. If 3 years from now it's going strong and people here are raving about it, I'll download the shows and catch up.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Ratings were good. A lot better than Terra Nova and there wasn't a large dropoff later in the episodes. A good sign.
> 
> Now to find a 2 hour block to watch this


Heh! I've given up trying to find a "block". All I can say is, the first 18 minutes seem pretty good.


----------

